# Nanette Lepore



## Lovey99 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Pink Nanette Lepore fragrance.  It is to die for.  I used it as my wedding fragrance.  It is light and smells great.  I think it can be a fragrance for all seasons.

This is Sephora's blurb...

* Nanette Lepore
In order to capture Nanette Lepore's whimsically romantic creations, the perfumers abandoned the traditional - weaving together a tapestry of natural essences including threads that flow throughout the entire fragrance. The notes are delicate and white, colorful and sparkling, and warm and sensual.  
Notes:
Moonstone Rose, White Peach, White Cranberry Juices, Magenta Nectar, Black Currant, Orange Jasmine, Persian Lime Juice, Velvet Violet, Amber, Indian Sandalwood.


Style:
 Delicate. Colorful. Warm.
*

Anyone else try this???


----------



## invadersads (Sep 28, 2008)

i won one on ebay really cheap. i hadn't smelled it before but i looked at some reviews and figured that it was cheap enough that if i didnt like it i could swap it away. i haven't worn it yet but i've smelled it from the bottle and it smells pretty nice!


----------

